# Sibelius Export Parts Bug?



## jongreeno (Jan 12, 2022)

Just upgraded to Sibelius Ultimate. Orchestral parts do not match the score when exporting or printing. Several leading measures dropped, multiple tacet measures not documented. 

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## victor vanacore (May 11, 2022)

No, myself and many Sibelius colleagues have not had this issue. To be exact, what to you mean by: "Orchestral parts do not match the score".


----------

